#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB951 Nao conecta a internet com link dedicado Mundivox

## fablucio

Amigos, 
Tenho uma rb 951 com um link dedicado da vivo de 10 Mb funcionado. 
Estou mudando para mundivox. 
Apos a Mundivox instalar o link, configurei na rb os ips e nao consigo navegar de jeito nenhum. 
A unica diferença entre os links e que a VIVO utiliza um moden da cisco e a Mundivox esta utilizando outra RB como brigde. 
Alguém poderia me ajudar?

----------


## MrLinoX

Amigo infelizmente seu caso não tem solução. 1- Você vai ter que se certificar de que tudo esta ligado na tomada, 2- vai ter que ter certeza que os parâmetros que vc esta usando"ip,mascara,gateway,DNS" estao corretos 3- ter certeza que sua internet esta chegando ate seu notebook por exemplo. 4- checar novamente se esta tudo conectado na energia eletrica essa parte sempre é bom fazer 2x  :Wink:  5- dar um Reset na 951 e fazer as configurações corretamente, se nao sou ber como fazer a configuração correta contratar um especialista ou estudar para ter esse conhecimento ...

Pronto mais fácil que isso alguém do fórum for ai fazer pra vc amigo...

----------

